# Metal plated bug!



## Shelbycsx (Nov 17, 2006)

That'd be cool to metal plate a mantis!! Probably costs alot...

http://www.uglybug.org/bugprep.shtml


----------



## Rick (Nov 17, 2006)

Wrong forum.


----------



## ponchot (Nov 17, 2006)

That would be really cool to metal plate a Mantis.

They sure do make it sound more complex than

needed.


----------



## Ian (Nov 18, 2006)

A metal plated mantis...that's new


----------

